# 2003 audi a4 quatro. no heat.



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

do you think it may be the flap to switch between heat and a/c? lmk asap thanks and any diy forums on how to correct it? thanks







thats how it feels to drive the car hahha


----------



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: 2003 audi a4 quatro. no heat. (ct scotty)*

ttt. i cant feel my toes come on.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

From experience, the a4's heat is usually a problem with 
-clogged up heater core
-thermostat
-coolant flush
-HVAC controls
Its a 2003 so you really shouldn't be running into problems thermostat yet I wouldn't think. I would start by flushing the heater core and flushing the coolant and see where things go from there.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Essentially, the easiest way to verify a clogged heater core is to feel the lines going into/out of the heater core. Easiest way to do this? Remove the rain-tray and there should be a accordian-looking cover over the collant hoses to the heater core on driver's side of battery area. Take the cover off and feel the heater hoses with the engine at operating temp. and heat on HIGH. You should have a HOT hose going in and a HOT hose coming back out, if not.....then you need a heater core! Check coolant and make sure it is pink, if not, you may have another issue that has caused early clogging.
As far as other things to look for.......you have Climatronic? If so, could be a malfunctioing stepper motor, but not likely. Usually they will kill feet function of get stuck in some way like that.....but not usually losing heat b/c of them failing.
-J. Hines
Report back if the heater core is cloged and I'll give you the only one thing you can really try to unclog core before you start ripping the dash out for a nice day-long DIY


----------

